# Reinstallation superdrive pour Bootcamp windows7



## fluffe (6 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir, après moultes recherches et essais infructueux, j'aurais besoin de votre aide.
J'ai un Imac 27 pouce late 2009, intel core i5 2.66ghz sous High Sierra 10.13.6
Numèro de modèle: 1312

Le lecteur dvd avait été remplacé par un ssd crucial de 500 giga. Donc physiquement, il y a aussi le lecteur d'origine de 1tb à plateau.
-J'ai voulu mettre windows via bootcamp via un lecteur dvd externe, cela n'a pas fonctionné ( Vu dans plusieurs post, chose impossible mais j'ai tenté avec plusieurs dvd windows 7 et plusieurs lecteurs dvd externe )

J'ai modifié le fichier bootcamp dans le package pour lancer le boot sur une clé usb, cela n'a pas marché. Malgré que bootcamp ai bien téléchargé windows sur la clé, le mac a refusé de booter sur la clé usb.
Entre chaque essai, j'utilisais diskutil pour récupérer l'espace de preboot de windows. Je n'ai ducoup pas de multiple partition fantome.

Après des heures et des heures passée ( perdu ? )  je me suis résigné à racheter un lecteur superdrive d'origine.

Voici ma question, au vue de ma config actuel , j'ai tout sur le ssd mais rien sur le disque d'origine de 1tb.
Si j'interchange le ssd avec le lecteur d'origine et que j'installe le superdrive, le mac bootera de facon normal? ou il faut tout transvaser sur le lecteur de 1tb et ensuite le cloner sur le ssd?

je joins des screenshot. 
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses. Le but étant d'évité de tout démonté pour rien.


----------



## fluffe (13 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, svp , est ce que le mac va booter si je met le ssd à la place du disque plateau d'origine de 1tb?
Merci d'avance pour vos  réponses.


----------



## Sev_X (18 Avril 2022)

J'imagine que oui le SSD démarrera : normalement on peut démarrer un disque dur bootable macOS depuis n'importe quel Mac (compatible avec la version de macOS utilisée bien sûr) même par USB. Donc normalement mettre le SSD sur le lecteur SATA normal devrait marcher.


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2022)

Sev_X a dit:


> J'imagine que oui le SSD démarrera : normalement on peut démarrer un disque dur bootable macOS depuis n'importe quel Mac (compatible avec la version de macOS utilisée bien sûr) même par USB. Donc normalement mettre le SSD sur le lecteur SATA normal devrait marcher.


Relis bien la question, le fond du problème n'est pas là !


fluffe a dit:


> Bonjour, svp , est ce que le mac va booter si je met le ssd à la place du disque plateau d'origine de 1tb?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


En l'état actuel des choses tu ne pourras rien faire, car Assistant ne supporte pas la présence d'un disque dur externe, ni une partition dans le disque dur interne. Par défaut, ton iMac possédant un lecteur SuperDrive, l'installation de Windows 7 se fera obligatoirement depuis un DVD original ou à défaut d'une copie gravée exclusivement depuis un PC.

Exit le SSD, exit tout matériel USB. Tu auras compris qu'il te faudra réinstaller une version d'OS X dans ton disque dur interne à plateaux. Ce n'est qu'ensuite qu'Assistant Boot Camp acceptera de faire l'installation de Windows 7 dans le disque dur interne. Tu auras compris que tu vas être coincé.

Si tu installes une version d'OS X dans le disque dur interne, pas de problème pour installer Windows 7, mais tu ne pourras pas supprimer la partition OS X, sinon Windows 7 ne démarrera pas. Eh non, Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper! ne peuvent pas cloner une partition de Windows.

Il n'y a aucun logiciel gratuit de clonage pour Windows, le seul payant depuis une version d'OS X est Winclone qui fera une sauvegarde sous forme de fichier image. Ce sera un peu long, mais il est possible de faire un rétroclonage avec Winclone dans le SSD externe. A toi de voir si tu as le temps, si tu as tout compris, parce qu'il n'y a aucune autre alternative.


----------



## fluffe (18 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, merci à vous pour vos réponses.

@ Sev-x : Oui, je me suis lancé ce week end et j'ai pu mettre le ssd à la place du disque dur plateau d'origine. Le mac a bien booté depuis le ssd. 
J'ai aussi démonté la partie circuit imprimé de l'ancien disque dur afin d'y remettre la sonde de température afin que les ventilo puisse tourné normalement. Bien evidement, je l'ai entouré de scotch d'electricien pour pas que cela courcircuite.
Ducoup, je suis content.
Et j'ai bien pu brancher le lecteur superdrive en place du ssd.

@Locke : Oui, j'ai bien compris que je n'avais pas le choix. Maintenant j'ai un nouveau problème et peut être pouvez vous encore m'aider.

=> Le lecteur superdrive installé, il ne lit ni ne detecte les dvd/cd insérer dedans. 
Je peut mettre un dvd ou cd seulement au boot du mac ( ecran blanc avec pomme) . Dès que l'os boot, il m'est impossible d'insérer ou ejecter de dvd/cd.
Si j'essai d'inséré un dvd/ cd après boot, celui si pousse le dvd en dehors du lecteur et ne veut pas le manger.

Après de moulte recherche, il s'avère que le lecteur est bloqué sur la région 1 ( Amerique) mais malgré cela, je doute que cela marche avec une autre région car il ne lit pas les cd gravé.

J'ai trouvé un tuto pour flasher le firmware afin de pouvoir modifié la région, cependant impossible de trouvé le firmware d'origine sur le net. Avez vous une idée d'ou je pourrais le trouver?
Qu'en pensez vous? 
Ai je bien commander le bon lecteur dvd? voir la piece jointe.


----------



## Sev_X (18 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Exit le SSD, exit tout matériel USB. Tu auras compris qu'il te faudra réinstaller une version d'OS X dans ton disque dur interne à plateaux. Ce n'est qu'ensuite qu'Assistant Boot Camp acceptera de faire l'installation de Windows 7 dans le disque dur interne. Tu auras compris que tu vas être coincé.



Ah parce que même si on met le SSD à la place du disque à plateaux mais qu'on garde le SuperDrive, l'installation de Windows ne fonctionnera pas ? Ça voudrait dire que l'on n'a aucune possibilité d'upgrader son Mac si on veut Windows...


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2022)

Sev_X a dit:


> Ah parce que même si on met le SSD à la place du disque à plateaux mais qu'on garde le SuperDrive, l'installation de Windows ne fonctionnera pas ?


Ça fonctionnera dans ce cas de figure. Attention à ne pas oublier qu'il y a une sonde de température. Il se peut que le ventilateur associé au disque dur toune à fond avec le SSD, car Apple faisait modifier le firmware des disques durs pour que ce soit OS X qui gère la vitesse du ventilateur en fonction de la température.

Et depuis la nuit des temps, le cahier des charges des matériels que fait installer Apple est immuable. On ne peut pas changer un disque dur à plateaux d'origine par un modèle non certifié. Par défaut, une installation de Windows se fera obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne. Il y a une alternative, un peu de lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## fluffe (19 Avril 2022)

Merci à tous et à toi Locke, je vais lire tout cela et essayer.


----------



## fluffe (8 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, je me suis lancé dans le tutoriel de Locke.
Il est vraiment top ce tuto! Merci.

Tout à fonctionner mais j'ai un souci avec Virtualbox. J'ai essayer d'installer plusieurs versions après avoir reçu le message ci-joint.
Le problème vient vraiment de virtual box, car même avant d'avoir fait le tuto, il me fesait le même message d'erreur. (J'ai essayer de faire une session windows 7).

Je vais chercher de mon coté comment résoudre cela. J'ai déjà essayer:
-Disable csrutil
-Plusieurs versions de virtualbox ( je n'arrive pas à trouve la version qui marche sur high sierra 10.13 )

Et je ne trouve pas grand chose sur le code 4 sur google. Ce sont souvent le code 1 ou 6 qui reviennent.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

